# Boneless Pork butt on a Traeger



## chrispdx (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello all. 
First time doing this but I bought a boneless 14lb pork shoulder from Costco and recently got a Traeger and in No way am I a seasoned smoker. 
My plan is to rub it 1-2 nights before and wrap it in plastic and put back in fridge. Not sure who all uses a Traeger but it has a "smoke" setting which does 180-200 degrees and I'd like low and slow to achieve smoke and tenderness. I plan on cutting the shoulder in half and doing 7lbs by the way. 
Most recipes I've seen is 3 hours at 225 with spraying with apple juice every hour then 6 hours at 250 until 190 is reached. I am not sure I want to go up to 250 and I know I want to utilize the smoke setting on my Traeger but i don't want to leave myself with no time. Anyone try this? Also recommendations for pellets with pork butt? How much time and temperature should I plan for? 
Thanks.


----------



## icyhot (Jul 29, 2015)

I do mine at 250 for 3 hours,then bump the temp up to 325 and pull at 205. Always fall apart tender and juicy.


----------



## jrisebo (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm doing the same tommorow, same cut and grill. How did yours turn out?


----------

